# Custom Mitchell Question



## NoMoSurf

I saved this pic on the web somewhere the other day. I cant remember if it was here on PFF or if it was Craigslist, or elsewhere. I think this is one of Cajun Kreations (member) reels. I just don't remember.

Anyway to my question. I was looking through all of my saved pics and came across this one. My favorite. I noticed the spool is skirted and sits outside the rotating part of the reel. What spool is this and how was it accomplished?


----------



## noodlez94

Not sure how it was accomplish but my question would be is the MPU is it on the opposite side or hiding and how does the line lay on it then unless they just put a oversized spool to keep it closed up


----------



## NoMoSurf

Dunno. It looks like a 900, 906, or 908.. But the area around the handle is wrong...

The body looks like it is from a 488, but I don't see how the rotor could possibly work. The skirt is too deep.


----------



## NoMoSurf

AHA!!! Found it! it's a 496!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Yes it's a 496 made by Cajun Creations. I own the reel in the pic.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Yes it's a 496 made by Cajun Creations. I own the reel in the pic.


Dream Sickle! Absolutely on my favorites list. Why is it that I'm not surprised you own it?


----------



## NoMoSurf

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Yes it's a 496 made by Cajun Creations. I own the reel in the pic.


I hope that you don't mind that I posted it. It is THE reason that I am now interested in getting a few Mitchells to customize. I have the first one on the way, a 304. probably not much gonna get done to it other than drag and paint. But I am now looking for a 496. haha :yes:

I'm guessing that the manual pick-up just doesn't show well in that pic. But I also notice that the screw boss for the other side of the bail is not there. Has it been ground off, or is it some version of the reel that never had it? if ground off, is it counter-balanced some way internally?


----------



## Pompano Joe

Mitchell did the 496/497 with and without a bail. The 498/499 did not have a bailed version at all. BIG reels with a huge line capacity. I put over 400 yards of 30# mono on a 489...


----------



## NoMoSurf

Yeah, I'm now looking for a 496, but they are expensive. I've seen some 498's. they go for a good bit less money, but I just don't need the capacity, especially since I use braid. Not to mention, I like the slimmer look of the 496 better. :shifty:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

*Not at all!*



NoMoSurf said:


> I hope that you don't mind that I posted it. It is THE reason that I am now interested in getting a few Mitchells to customize. I have the first one on the way, a 304. probably not much gonna get done to it other than drag and paint. But I am now looking for a 496. haha :yes:
> 
> I'm guessing that the manual pick-up just doesn't show well in that pic. But I also notice that the screw boss for the other side of the bail is not there. Has it been ground off, or is it some version of the reel that never had it? if ground off, is it counter-balanced some way internally?


I have to blame (THANK) Pompano Joe for this purchase! I was over in his garage and he put a 496 in my hand and well I had to have one!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

*Haha*



Pompano Joe said:


> Dream Sickle! Absolutely on my favorites list. Why is it that I'm not surprised you own it?


You know me Joe!!! I have another surprise reel for you to checkout sometime. A mint condition 1970s 12/0 Everol. Guy says he can't prove it's never been fished but it appears that way!


----------

